# "Badge of Honor"



## Jeekinz (Jun 25, 2007)

....as Raichlen would say.

I was able to split some apple wood a tree company gave me over the winter.  Man, is that stuff dense.

Five hours of apple smoke and an hour in a 275 deg oven.....they just fell apart.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome, Jeeks!  The picture is good enough to eat.  Wonderful job.


----------



## QSis (Jun 25, 2007)

Are those very meaty ribs, Jeekins?  They look fantastic!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks.  I can't believe how juicy and tender this batch came out.  I'm getting closer to a real TNT smoked rib recipie.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 25, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Are those very meaty ribs, Jeekins? They look fantastic!
> 
> Lee


 
It was a rack of babybacks.  They had quite a bit more meat than the spares I usually make.  I think the ribs cost $12 from the supermarket.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 25, 2007)

That's some righteous-looking meat, Jeekinz.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2007)

How yummy!! I miss red meat!! Dh still can't eat that. I would kill for a brisket or ribs right now!! Good job Jeekinz!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2007)

Did you use any kind of rub on them first?  I did ribs last night too but I just didn't have the right kind of rub and I had to "hurry" them because I didn't start them in time.  

Yes, I ditto what AllenOK said!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 25, 2007)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> How yummy!! I miss red meat!! Dh still can't eat that. I would kill for a brisket or ribs right now!! Good job Jeekinz!!


 
It's the "other white meat"

Thanks for the compliments folks.

No rub on these, just OO S&P.  I used apple juice/brown sugar mop and placed a tin of apple juice in the smoker. 

I topped them off with my bourbon BBQ sauce.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmm, oh my, those look wonderful!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 25, 2007)

*I discovered apple wood a few years ago and maintain that there is nothing better for slow bbqing.   I have been buying applewood smoked bacon at Trader Joe's and the flavor is far superior to hickory.    Pecan wood runs a very close second and I love the way chicken tastes on a slow charcoal grill with pecan chips added.  Raves!! *


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 25, 2007)

those look fantastic .. well done ..


----------



## Crash (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Jeekinz
Those ribs look great, but I'm finding your total cooking time of six hours a bit excessive for baby backs.
I made these spareribs yesterday. They spent 4 hours in the smoker @225*, then were wrapped and place over indirect heat on my gas grill for 1 hour.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 26, 2007)

I once saw a trick where you pick the rack half way up with a set of tongs, if the rack starts to split apart, it's done. I have also learned you can't use a clock when smoking. I've had country spares done in 4 hrs. and in 6 hrs.....go figure.

Your ribs look real tasty though.


----------



## QSis (Jun 26, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> * I have been buying applewood smoked bacon at Trader Joe's and the flavor is far superior to hickory.  *


 
Oh, Drama! Try smoking storebought bacon over cherry wood! Incredible!

Lee


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 26, 2007)

QSis -

It's always a Drama when you make something you can't share with everyone looking at your results, and they look *tasty*.

Crash & Jeekinz are just teasing the rest of us. You are just adding to the drama ;-(\

Stop it already ;-)

Casper

P.S. I will soon be smoking with a cheap Brinkman model (know you likely know which one I speak of). But want to actually do the mods needed to make it a lot more friendly. I also have a dual remote probe setup so I won't have to open it often, and plan to use primarily lump, and a few select dry woods.

Once I actually engage, I will have to make you guys drool to ;-) Just need to convince the wife to fork over the digital camera ;-)

Well.... I will try. Just have to actually make the time for the mods.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 27, 2007)

Men
Fire 
Pork

yeah, it's beginning to be summertime


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 29, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Men
> Fire
> Pork
> 
> yeah, it's beginning to be summertime



ROFL!  I like that one!

Personally, for me anyway, it's:
Men
Fire
Meat

Heck, we're having the club's Invitational Tourney this week, and I've been working like a dog for the past two days.  Yesterday, we smoked off two small whole pigs.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Allen,

I've been trying like heck to find a replacement spit and forks for my roaster.  I can't find one anywhere.  The motor has a 3/4" recess and it needs to be at least 36" long before the handle.

This roaster can handle a whole suckling or a few turkeys, so it has to be pretty beefy. (no pun intended)


----------

